# tutto sommato....



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

se non fosse per la pancetta in netta crescita, se non fosse per i capelli con inizio di brizzolata, se non fosse per la barba già bianca sotto il mento, se non fosse per quel fastidioso brufolino dietro l'orecchio......

....beh.....in fondo in fondo penso di essere ancora un bell'ometto!

si si, già già.....


----------



## Old cornofrancese (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> se non fosse per la pancetta in netta crescita, se non fosse per i capelli con inizio di brizzolata, se non fosse per la barba già bianca sotto il mento, se non fosse per quel fastidioso brufolino dietro l'orecchio......
> 
> ....beh.....in fondo in fondo penso di essere ancora un bell'ometto!
> 
> si si, già già.....


hai voglia/bisogno di autocompiacimento?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> hai voglia/bisogno di autocompiacimento?


no, cerco solo di capire perchè si innamorano tutte....


----------



## Old geisha (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> se non fosse per la pancetta in netta crescita, se non fosse per i capelli con inizio di brizzolata, se non fosse per la barba già bianca sotto il mento, se non fosse per quel fastidioso brufolino dietro l'orecchio......
> 
> ....beh.....in fondo in fondo penso di essere ancora un bell'ometto!
> 
> si si, già già.....


un mio amico diceva sempre ........ l'importante nella vita è essere convinti........


----------



## Old geisha (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> no, cerco solo di capire perchè si innamorano tutte....


oddio muoio ......


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> se non fosse per la pancetta in netta crescita, se non fosse per i capelli con inizio di brizzolata, se non fosse per la barba già bianca sotto il mento, se non fosse per quel fastidioso brufolino dietro l'orecchio......
> 
> ....beh.....in fondo in fondo penso di essere ancora un bell'ometto!
> 
> si si, già già.....


Quante primavere hai Irry?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

sono all'alba delle 37 primavere.....ma il fisico tiene ancora!


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> sono all'alba delle 37 primavere.....ma il fisico tiene ancora!


Hai 11 anni meno di me, e da come ti descrivi, sei conciato moooooolto peggio!
Coraggio, consolati pensando che se vai avanti così.... finirà presto.


----------



## Old geisha (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> sono all'alba delle 37 primavere.....ma il fisico tiene ancora!


irry con molta franchezza .......ti stacco un biglietto di sola andata eh ..........
coetaneo


----------



## MK (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> no, cerco solo di capire perchè si innamorano tutte....




























   pure tua moglie?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Hai 11 anni meno di me, e da come ti descrivi, sei conciato moooooolto peggio!
> Coraggio, consolati pensando che se vai avanti così.... finirà presto.


 
bacco tabacco e venere....riducono l'uomo in cenere!!!

ed io sono logoro, sono stati 37 anni vissuti molto intensamente.....


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> pure tua moglie?


 
certo!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> irry con molta franchezza .......ti stacco un biglietto di sola andata eh ..........
> coetaneo


 
ma và? siamo coetanei?  allora anche tu per la legge sulle pari opportunità dovresti essere ancora una bella donna....


----------



## MK (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> certo!


Bene! Allora via tutte le altre innamorate...


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Bene! Allora via tutte le altre innamorate...


 
sono loro che si innamorano, io non faccio niente. Non ho mai avuto bisogno di fare niente, mi è sempre bastato il mio innato fascino......


----------



## Old unodinoi (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ma và? siamo coetanei? allora anche tu per la legge sulle pari opportunità dovresti essere ancora una bella donna....


hai proprio ragione ... è uno spettacolo !


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> bacco tabacco e venere....riducono l'uomo in cenere!!!
> 
> ed io sono logoro, sono stati 37 anni vissuti molto intensamente.....


Vedi: io non bevo e non fumavo...........!
Riguardo a Venere, beh, malgrado tutto ho sempre praticato della sana equitazione


----------



## Old geisha (13 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> hai proprio ragione ... è uno spettacolo !


grazie


----------



## MK (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> sono loro che si innamorano, io non faccio niente. Non ho mai avuto bisogno di fare niente, mi è sempre bastato il mio *innato fascino*......


ahhhhhhhhhhh (sospiro)


----------



## Old geisha (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> sono loro che si innamorano, io non faccio niente. Non ho mai avuto bisogno di fare niente, mi è sempre bastato il mio innato fascino......


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ahhhhhhhhhhh (sospiro)





geisha ha detto:


>


perchè, non ci credete?


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> perchè, non ci credete?


Non me ne volere ma noto una cert titubanza a prenderti in parola da parte femminile, qui.  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Porta qui una delle tue vittime a mò di reperto probativo


----------



## Old cornofrancese (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> no, cerco solo di capire perchè si innamorano tutte....


ammetto che un po' sono innamorato anche io...


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Non me ne volere ma noto una cert titubanza a prenderti in parola da parte femminile, qui.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naaaaaaaaah!!!  si dice il peccato, non la peccatrice.....


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> ammetto che un po' sono innamorato anche io...


o mamma!


----------



## Old thai (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> no, cerco solo di capire perchè si innamorano tutte....


 
Mi viene in mente la battuta di Calà: "*Io non sono bello*, *io piaccio*!


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> naaaaaaaaah!!! si dice il peccato, non la peccatrice.....


Ahi, ahi, sento uno stridere di unghie sul vetro.........


----------



## Old geisha (13 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ahi, ahi, sento uno stridere di unghie sul vetro.........


questa battuta è mia........... pagare le royalty please.......


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Novembre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> questa battuta è mia........... pagare le royalty please.......


E' stata usata talmente spesso con me che credevo di poterla considerare in "prestito d'uso"


----------



## Old geisha (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> perchè, non ci credete?


ascolta io credo anche a babbo natale posso credere anche a te........

diciamo che magari non sei bello, non sei uno strafigo, quello che conta è come ti senti.
sentirsi bene lo trasmetti fuori, nel come ti poni alle persone, come interagisci con gli altri.
un uomo puo' non  essere bello ma non che questo significhi che non sia intrigante, affascinante .......... ne convieni?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ahi, ahi, sento uno stridere di unghie sul vetro.........


che fetente!


----------



## Old geisha (13 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> E' stata usata talmente spesso con me che credevo di poterla considerare in "prestito d'uso"


io l'ho depositata  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   niente comodati .........

eh si sono un po' venale ........


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Novembre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> ascolta io credo anche a babbo natale posso credere anche a te........
> 
> diciamo che magari non sei bello, non sei uno strafigo, quello che conta è come ti senti.
> sentirsi bene lo trasmetti fuori, nel come ti poni alle persone, come interagisci con gli altri.
> un uomo puo' non essere bello ma non che questo significhi che non sia intrigante, affascinante .......... ne convieni?


Ach! Gli hai dato il via! E chi lo ferma più adesso?!!!!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Novembre 2008)

Ora comincerà a parlarti di quando intrattiene le sue donnine con giochetti di abilità fatti con la dentiera.
..."Rimangono "estasiate"....


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> ascolta io credo anche a babbo natale posso credere anche a te........
> 
> diciamo che magari non sei bello, non sei uno strafigo, quello che conta è come ti senti.
> sentirsi bene lo trasmetti fuori, nel come ti poni alle persone, come interagisci con gli altri.
> un uomo puo' non essere bello ma non che questo significhi che non sia intrigante, affascinante .......... ne convieni?


 
sono d'accordissimo.

Il fatto è che io, oltre ad avere un innato fascino, oltre a trasmettere positività e ad essere magnetico, sono anche bellisssssssssimooooooo!!!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ora comincerà a parlarti di quando intrattiene le sue donnine con giochetti di abilità fatti con la dentiera.
> ..."Rimangono "estasiate"....


 
he he he!! per non parlare di quando mi tolgo l'occhio di vetro!!!


----------



## Old geisha (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> sono d'accordissimo.
> 
> Il fatto è che io, oltre ad avere un innato fascino, oltre a trasmettere positività e ad essere magnetico, sono anche bellisssssssssimooooooo!!!


non ci credo...........


----------



## Old geisha (13 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ora comincerà a parlarti di quando intrattiene le sue donnine con giochetti di abilità fatti con la dentiera.
> ..."Rimangono "estasiate"....


invidioso sei .........


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Novembre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> non ci credo...........


Credici1
Ne parlano tutti, nel _"piccolo popolo"_
Anche Biancaneve si è espressa positivamente


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Novembre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> invidioso sei .........


Lo ammetto: io la dentiera l'ho persa da un pezzo.
Vivo di frullati


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> non ci credo...........


 
pazienza...


----------



## ranatan (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> sono all'alba delle 37 primavere.....ma il fisico tiene ancora!


Irry...non dovresti stupirti o compiacerti di essere in forma alla tua età.
Se non lo si è a 37 anni quando lo dovresti essere...


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Irry...non dovresti stupirti o compiacerti di essere in forma alla tua età.
> Se non lo si è a 37 anni quando lo dovresti essere...


Per la risposta devi aspettare un po': sta cambiando la flebo di Gerovital.


----------



## ranatan (13 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Per la risposta devi aspettare un po': sta cambiando la flebo di Gerovital.


Ma infatti. Appena ho letto il post ho pensato che minimo minimo avesse più di 50 anni e che fosse felice di esserse ancora in forma.
Poi ho letto l'età e mi è venuto da ridere


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ma infatti. Appena ho letto il post ho pensato che minimo minimo avesse più di 50 anni e che fosse felice di esserse ancora in forma.
> Poi ho letto l'età e mi è venuto da ridere


ma questo post è fatto per ridere!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





però, onestamente: ci sono alcuni miei coetanei, la maggioranza per la verità, che di anni ne dimostrano almeno dieci in più.

Io, invece, sembro un ragazzino, me ne danno tutti trenta al massimo....


----------



## Old ASTRA (13 Novembre 2008)

Non ti preoccupare "vecchietto"....

Le rughe danno tono, fascino e personalità.......



più si invecchia e più si crede a queste puttanate!


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ma questo post è fatto per ridere!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perchè per certe cose il Codice non prevede l'ergastolo


----------



## ranatan (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ma questo post è fatto per ridere!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
A me spesso ne danno 10...pensa un pò


----------



## tatitati (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> no, cerco solo di capire perchè si innamorano tutte....


 












































































































































sì tutte prese di testa


----------



## Old ASTRA (13 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Perchè per certe cose il Codice non prevede l'ergastolo


 

























   CAROGNA!!!!!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Non ti preoccupare "vecchietto"....
> 
> Le rughe danno tono, fascino e personalità.......
> 
> ...


infatti: più avanzano i capelli grigi più mi vedo affascinante.....


----------



## Old geisha (13 Novembre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> sì tutte prese di testa


no a testate ............


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> infatti: più avanzano i capelli grigi *più mi vedo* affascinante.....


Già, con l'età cala anche la vista......


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Già, con l'età cala anche la vista......


 
aleeeee!! mò è arrivato!!

gli occhiali li porto già da 10 anni sennò non vedo un casso, ma proprio tu....che potresti essere mi padre......


----------



## Old geisha (13 Novembre 2008)

vuoi due vi vedrei bene insieme ...... siete una bella coppia .....


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> vuoi due vi vedrei bene insieme ...... siete una bella coppia .....


 
eeehmmm...calma: ferma le macchine.

io sono etero.....


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> aleeeee!! mò è arrivato!!
> 
> gli occhiali *li porto già da 10 anni* sennò non vedo un casso, ma proprio tu....*che potresti essere mi padre*......


Io i miei primi li ho comprati lunedì...........


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> eeehmmm...calma: ferma le macchine.
> 
> io sono etero.....


Non dicevi così l'altra sera!
Tutti uguali *noi* uomini!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io i miei primi li ho comprati lunedì...........


si si....ma io li ho dovuti mettere non per presbiopia dovuta *all'anzianità*, bensì in conseguenza di un incidente occorso....infatti dall'occhio sano ci vedo ancora come un'aquila!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Non dicevi così l'altra sera!
> Tutti uguali *noi* uomini!


 
ma perchè scusa: quella con i capelli biondi e le tette rifatte eri tu?


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> si si....ma io li ho dovuti mettere non per presbiopia dovuta *all'anzianità*, bensì in conseguenza di un incidente occorso....infatti dall'occhio sano ci vedo ancora come un'aquila!


Qui ci manca solo una sfida a braccio di ferro e siamo a posto!


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Novembre 2008)

*Che ci tocca leggere...*



irresponsabile ha detto:


> se non fosse per la pancetta in netta crescita, se non fosse per i capelli con inizio di brizzolata, se non fosse per la barba già bianca sotto il mento, se non fosse per quel fastidioso brufolino dietro l'orecchio......
> 
> ....beh.....in fondo in fondo penso di essere ancora un bell'ometto!
> 
> si si, già già.....





irresponsabile ha detto:


> no, cerco solo di capire perchè si innamorano tutte....





irresponsabile ha detto:


> sono all'alba delle 37 primavere.....ma il fisico tiene ancora!





irresponsabile ha detto:


> infatti: più avanzano i capelli grigi più mi vedo affascinante.....


Anche se è stata tolta l'avvertenza forse è opportuno ribadirlo:

*QUESTO NON E' UN SITO DI INCONTRI!*


----------



## Old geisha (13 Novembre 2008)

eh l'ho detto io che vuoi due siete fatti l'uno per l'altro .................


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> se non fosse per la pancetta in netta crescita, se non fosse per i capelli con inizio di brizzolata, se non fosse per la barba già bianca sotto il mento, se non fosse per quel fastidioso brufolino dietro l'orecchio......
> 
> ....beh.....in fondo in fondo penso di essere ancora un bell'ometto!
> 
> si si, già già.....


 il brizzolato piace a molte, la pancetta va via cn gli addominali e per farli nn serve la palestra e il brufolo s'asciuga col dalacin T soluzione o col dentrificio


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ma perchè scusa: quella con i capelli biondi e le tette rifatte eri tu?


Non erano tette rifatte, erano pettorali.
Poi il biondo l'ho smesso, non mi donava.
Ora porto il "rado autunnale"


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Qui ci manca solo una sfida a braccio di ferro e siamo a posto!


ANDATA !! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





...dimmi dove e quando....


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Non erano tette rifatte, erano pettorali.
> Poi il biondo l'ho smesso, non mi donava.
> Ora porto il "rado autunnale"


 
beh, insieme alla dismissione del biondo vedi di fare qualcosa anche per la fiatella!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> il brizzolato piace a molte, la pancetta va via cn gli addominali e per farli nn serve la palestra e il brufolo s'asciuga col dalacin T soluzione o col dentrificio


 
dica, dica...


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ANDATA !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Però facciamo le cose secondo le regole: tu di che categoria di peso sei?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (13 Novembre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> io l'ho depositata
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 quella borsa di gucci ti sta rovinando.....


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> beh, insieme alla dismissione del biondo vedi di fare qualcosa anche per la fiatella!


Prova te, senza dentiera da mo'...
Comunque non era il fiato.......


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Però facciamo le cose secondo le regole: tu di che categoria di peso sei?


 
boh! non conosco le categorie, attualmente oscillo intorno ai 77-80 Kg....


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Prova te, senza dentiera da mo'...
> Comunque non era il fiato.......


 
CHE SCHIFOOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> CHE SCHIFOOOOOOO!!!!!!


Sto letteralmente piangendo dal ridere!


----------



## Old geisha (13 Novembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> quella borsa di gucci ti sta rovinando.....


ma sarà mia ........ sarà mia !!!!!!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ma questo post è fatto per ridere!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i trenta sono di galera....nzallanuto


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> boh! non conosco le categorie, attualmente oscillo intorno ai 77-80 Kg....


Azz! Bisogna compensare di brutto: io sono 68 x 1.70!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Azz! Bisogna compensare di brutto: io sono 68 x 1.70!


 
vabbè, io sono 1,81.....metti un cuscino sotto la sedia!


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Novembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> i trenta sono di galera....nzallanuto


Leggi indietro, già colpito su quel lato.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> i trenta sono di galera....nzallanuto


 
cioè? non ci credi?


----------



## Old geisha (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> vabbè, io sono 1,81.....metti un cuscino sotto la sedia!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (13 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Leggi indietro, già colpito su quel lato.


 IO...e dico IO...la mattina lavoro.....ho rispsoto man mano.....nzallanuto pure a te


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

geisha, non ridere così forte che ti si sente fino a quì!!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> vabbè, io sono 1,81.....metti un cuscino sotto la sedia!


E se così, per fare gli  originali, si optasse per una briscola?
Rubamazzetto?
No, eh?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> IO...e dico IO...*la mattina lavoro*.....ho rispsoto man mano.....nzallanuto pure a te


 
 si, si....tutti convinti, si!


----------



## Old geisha (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> geisha, non ridere così forte che ti si sente fino a quì!!!


e come faccio a non ridere ..... vuoi due siete una macchietta...........


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> E se così, per fare gli originali, si optasse per una briscola?
> Rubamazzetto?
> No, eh?


 
birra e salsicce?


----------



## Mari' (13 Novembre 2008)

*E' proprio vero*

" O fruscia' fa ben a salut "


Per il resto dello stivale: Illudersi fa bene alla salute.


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Novembre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> e come faccio a non ridere ..... vuoi due siete una *macchietta*...........


Io di caffè, lui di bavette e moccio.....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> cioè? non ci credi?


 e mica devi piacere a me...statt' accort che se viene mari' ti fa nero eh?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io di caffè, lui di bavette e moccio.....


 
guarda bene! ti cola ancora dal lato sinistro della bocca.....


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> birra e salsicce?


Vada!

Sei di Milano o sbaglio?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> e mica devi piacere a me...statt' accort che se viene mari' ti fa nero eh?


 
già arrivata......ma faccio leva sul suo senso dell'humor!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Vada!
> 
> Sei di Milano o sbaglio?


eh, si!


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> già arrivata......ma *faccio leva sul suo senso dell'humor*!


Azz! Alla frutta eh!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Azz! Alla frutta eh!


se non riesci a batterli, fatteli amici!!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> eh, si!


Dobbiamo organizzare!
Chi delle presenti si presta a fare da _giudice_....... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  (messaggio subliminale per chissàchi, eh)


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Dobbiamo organizzare!
> Chi delle presenti si presta a fare da _giudice_.......
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (13 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Dobbiamo organizzare!
> Chi delle presenti si presta a fare da _giudice_.......
> 
> 
> ...


GEISHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  ce l'hanno con te


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> GEISHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA ce l'hanno con te


----------



## MK (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> sono d'accordissimo.
> 
> Il fatto è che io, oltre ad avere un innato fascino, oltre a trasmettere positività e ad essere magnetico, sono anche bellisssssssssimooooooo!!!




















   fortunata tua moglie allora. Mi viene una battuta ma non la faccio che sono buona...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


>


 non sbellicarti...attento alle rughe


----------



## Old stellamarina (13 Novembre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> ma sarà mia ........ sarà mia !!!!!!


Scusate di che borsa state parlando?? no perchè anch'io sto facendo cassa per una borsa di Gucci sia mai che abbiamo gli stessi gusti


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> fortunata tua moglie allora. Mi viene una battuta ma non la faccio che sono buona...


eh no! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





adesso la dici, sennò di cosa ridiamo?


----------



## Mari' (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> eh no!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non hai uno specchio?


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Novembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> GEISHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA ce l'hanno con te


Scaricabarile!


----------



## MK (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> eh no!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non fa ridere...


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> non hai uno specchio?


Diceva ridere, non piangere!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> non hai uno specchio?


 
marì......e  lo specchio ce l'ho anche tascabile, con la cipria ed il rossetto!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non fa ridere...


ok, ho capito!  mandamela in pvt.


----------



## Mari' (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> marì......e  lo specchio ce l'ho anche tascabile, con la cipria ed il rossetto!








  che sei sulla buona strada


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> che sei sulla buona strada


 
beh, con una maestra come te, non poteva essere altrimenti.

La stoffa c'era già, bello sono bello......


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> beh, con una maestra come te, non poteva essere altrimenti.
> 
> La stoffa c'era già, bello sono bello......


Azz! sei un virtuoso contorionista!
Un colpo di lingua a lei ed uno a te stesso in una botta sola!
Spettacolare!


----------



## La Lupa (13 Novembre 2008)

Bel tred, non c'è che dire!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Azz! sei un virtuoso contorionista!
> Un colpo di lingua a lei ed uno a te stesso in una botta sola!
> Spettacolare!


 
gioia, mo non ti ricordi cosa dicevi della mia lingua l'altra sera?


----------



## Mari' (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> beh, con *una maestra come te*, non poteva essere altrimenti.
> 
> La stoffa c'era già, bello sono bello......



Io?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Me?   

	
	
		
		
	


	






Ma se mi sono appena iscritta a questo corso


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Novembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Bel tred, non c'è che dire!


Effettivamente fa piacere poter dissertare dottamente su argomenti profondi, dove spiritualità e cultura si fondono a creare disegni e mosaici di elevatissima raffinatezza.

Ti unisci?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Effettivamente fa piacere poter dissertare dottamente su argomenti profondi, dove spiritualità e cultura si fondono a creare disegni e mosaici di elevatissima raffinatezza.
> 
> Ti unisci?


dimentichi l'impegno sociale delle disquisizioni, è probabilmente il volto più significativo di questo brodo primordiale di cultura, arte, attualità e senso dell'umanità tutta.


----------



## Mari' (13 Novembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Bel tred, non c'è che dire!


Vabbe' Lupa ... domani si apre un altro post in Confessionale  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e si ricomincia alla grande  

	
	
		
		
	


	








   OPLA' !


----------



## Old stellamarina (13 Novembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Bel tred, non c'è che dire!


Bello non so, divertente sicuro...io mi sto facendo delle gran risate a leggerli


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Vabbe' Lupa ... domani si apre un altro post in Confessionale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
il titolo ve lo posso dare io: ARIECCO LA MISS!!!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Novembre 2008)

Il titolare di questo 3d VA NEGLI ALTRI 3D AD ADESCARE FANCIULLE, IRRETENDOLE CON FALSE PROMESSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Irry, te l'ho già detto di la: Fai davvero schifo!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mari' (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> il titolo ve lo posso dare io: ARIECCO LA MISS!!!!



Ed io ti rispondero' come al solito cosi:

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=1250196214257954351


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Il titolare di questo 3d VA NEGLI ALTRI 3D AD ADESCARE FANCIULLE, IRRETENDOLE CON FALSE PROMESSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Irry, te l'ho già detto di la: Fai davvero schifo!!!!!!!!


 
guarda guarda, da che pulpito vien la predica!!!

e tu cosa stavi di là a fare? a guardare le farfalle?


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Novembre 2008)

VECCHIO BAVOSO!!!!!!!!


----------



## soleluna80 (13 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Il titolare di questo 3d VA NEGLI ALTRI 3D AD ADESCARE FANCIULLE, IRRETENDOLE CON FALSE PROMESSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Irry, te l'ho già detto di la: Fai davvero schifo!!!!!!!!


----------



## soleluna80 (13 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> VECCHIO BAVOSO!!!!!!!!


 






 =irry


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ed io ti rispondero' come al solito cosi:
> 
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=1250196214257954351


 
marì:?  sei sempre la più grande!


----------



## Old dolcenera (13 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Il titolare di questo 3d VA NEGLI ALTRI 3D AD ADESCARE FANCIULLE, IRRETENDOLE CON FALSE PROMESSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Irry, te l'ho già detto di la: Fai davvero schifo!!!!!!!!


Dicesi rivalità maschile...


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> =irry


 
mmmmh, non me ssomijja pè nniente!


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> guarda guarda, da che pulpito vien la predica!!!
> 
> e tu cosa stavi di là a fare? a guardare le farfalle?


La risposta te l'ha già data Sole di là.
Vuoi una dose anche qui?


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> mmmmh, non me ssomijja pè nniente!


Né bave, né rughe.
Non è lui!


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Novembre 2008)

Mi viene da pensarti come Geremia Lettiga, di Alan Ford. Hai presente?


----------



## soleluna80 (13 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Né bave, né rughe.
> Non è lui!


non ho trovato una faccina + adeguata, chiedo scusa


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Mi viene da pensarti come Geremia Lettiga, di Alan Ford. Hai presente?


no, io e te non ci somigliamo proprio!


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Novembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> non ho trovato una faccina + adeguata, chiedo scusa


Figurati!
La terapia che consiste nel disegnare le proprie paure non necessita che il disegno sia precisamente conforme all'incubo interiore.
Noi sappiamo cosa provi, e siamo con te.


----------



## soleluna80 (13 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Figurati!
> La terapia che consiste nel disegnare le proprie paure non necessita che il disegno sia precisamente conforme all'incubo interiore.
> Noi sappiamo cosa provi, e siamo con te.




















   grazie.


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> no, io e te non ci somigliamo proprio!


Grunf?


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Novembre 2008)

Ah, no, sbagliavo!
Il N°1 !!!!!!!!!


----------



## ranatan (13 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ah, no, sbagliavo!
> Il N°1 !!!!!!!!!


Ma di cosa state cianciando da pagine e pagine?
Sembrate Cric e Croc


----------



## Old dolcenera (13 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ma di cosa state cianciando da pagine e pagine?
> Sembrate Cric e Croc


o Yoghi e Bubu...


----------



## Old stellamarina (13 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Figurati!
> La terapia che consiste nel disegnare le proprie paure non necessita che il disegno sia precisamente conforme all'incubo interiore.
> Noi sappiamo cosa provi, e siamo con te.


ok ora vado OT di brutto:
Hai un sense of humor disarmante, aggiunto a tutto quello che hai scritto ieri ne viene fuori un quadro di una gran bella persona, se sei così anche a casa tua moglie non può non amarti.


----------



## soleluna80 (13 Novembre 2008)

dolcenera ha detto:


> o Yoghi e Bubu...


o Gianni e Pinotto


----------



## Old dolcenera (13 Novembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> o Gianni e Pinotto


o Cip e Ciop...


----------



## soleluna80 (13 Novembre 2008)

stellamarina ha detto:


> ok ora vado OT di brutto:
> Hai un sense of humor disarmante, aggiunto a tutto quello che hai scritto ieri ne viene fuori un quadro di una gran bella persona, se sei così anche a casa tua moglie non può non amarti.


ATTENZIONE PREGO!!!!
sta nascendo una nuova coppia basata su affinità elettive non da ridere!!!


----------



## ranatan (13 Novembre 2008)

dolcenera ha detto:


> o Cip e Ciop...


O Flic e Floc


----------



## soleluna80 (13 Novembre 2008)

dolcenera ha detto:


> o Cip e Ciop...


o.....mila e shiro


----------



## Old stellamarina (13 Novembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ATTENZIONE PREGO!!!!
> sta nascendo una nuova coppia basata su affinità elettive non da ridere!!!


No per carità ho già le mie gatte da pelare,ma comunque è quello che penso e dovevo dirlo


----------



## soleluna80 (13 Novembre 2008)

stellamarina ha detto:


> No per carità ho già le mie gatte da pelare,ma comunque è quello che penso e dovevo dirlo


gatta +, gatta - beccati un Alce e andate in pace!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Novembre 2008)

stellamarina ha detto:


> ok ora vado OT di brutto:
> Hai un sense of humor disarmante, aggiunto a tutto quello che hai scritto ieri ne viene fuori un quadro di una gran bella persona, se sei così anche a casa tua moglie non può non amarti.


Lei è infastidita dal mio umorismo e affonda come un sasso nei discorsi che non siano a livello della De filippi. Non è stupida, per niente, ma ha rinunciato a sé stessa per una stucchevole insignificanza.
Non so perchè, ma alla fine sento comunque di aver bisogno di lei, anche se mi manca da morire la possibilità di interloquire con qualcuno che sappia mettersi in gioco serenamente.


----------



## ranatan (13 Novembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> o.....mila e shiro


 O come Jim Carrey e Jeff Daniels nel film "Scemo & più Scemo"  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Troppo forte quel film!


----------



## Old stellamarina (13 Novembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> gatta +, gatta - beccati un Alce e andate in pace!!


Va che sei forte anche tu eh


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Novembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ATTENZIONE PREGO!!!!
> sta nascendo una nuova coppia basata su affinità elettive non da ridere!!!


Arrivi tardi: ho già fatto la proposta e preso la misura dell'anello in altro 3d.
Solo che Stella non mi ha ancora detto di si


----------



## Old ASTRA (13 Novembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> o Gianni e Pinotto


 
Me l'hai strappata dai polpastrelli....


----------



## soleluna80 (13 Novembre 2008)

stellamarina ha detto:


> Va che sei forte anche tu eh


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

stellamarina ha detto:


> Va che sei forte anche tu eh


hei!!!  il 3D l'ho aperto io, sono io l'oggetto supremo di culturale disquisizione, a me non mi nomini proprio?


offeso, minxhia come sono offeso.....triste....


----------



## Old stellamarina (13 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Arrivi tardi: ho già fatto la proposta e preso la misura dell'anello in altro 3d.
> Solo che Stella non mi ha ancora detto di si


Il bello dell'attesa dove lo metti???? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




oggi vado via a malincuore, fuori piove è un mondo freddo....
ma il dovere mi chiama


----------



## Old ASTRA (13 Novembre 2008)

stellamarina ha detto:


> Va che sei forte anche tu eh


 

E io niente? solo perchè oggi mi sono distratta un po' ed è successo che ho anche lavorato.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  viziaccio, so che devo smettere, ce la farò, prometto!


----------



## soleluna80 (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> hei!!!  il 3D l'ho aperto io, sono io l'oggetto supremo di culturale disquisizione, a me non mi nomini proprio?
> 
> 
> offeso, minxhia come sono offeso.....triste....



tiè, così impari! cicca cicca!!


----------



## soleluna80 (13 Novembre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> E io niente? solo perchè oggi mi sono distratta un po' ed è successo che ho anche lavorato....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


se penso che devo catalogare una montagna di libri mi vien da piangere....


----------



## Old stellamarina (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> hei!!! il 3D l'ho aperto io, sono io l'oggetto supremo di culturale disquisizione, a me non mi nomini proprio?
> 
> 
> offeso, minxhia come sono offeso.....triste....


se mi sono così divertita è anche merito tuo


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> tiè, così impari! cicca cicca!!


 
ecco vedi? io stamattina mi alzo felice perchè mi ritengo ancora un bell'ometto  e guarda come mi tratti!

e ti ho pure invitata io!

vabbè và, vai pure con alce....è sedutò là in fondo con quei due travestiti brasiliani!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (13 Novembre 2008)

dolcenera ha detto:


> o Cip e Ciop...


o stallio e ollio


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

stellamarina ha detto:


> se mi sono così divertita è anche merito tuo


 






ogni tanto due risate fanno bene alla salute, no?


----------



## Old dolcenera (13 Novembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> o stallio e ollio


nota coppia gay, o sbaglio?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> o stallio e ollio


 
o virgilio e caronte....


----------



## Old ASTRA (13 Novembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> se penso che devo catalogare una montagna di libri mi vien da piangere....


 
..... se penso che domani sto a dormire ben fino alle 8 mi vien da ridere


----------



## Old stellamarina (13 Novembre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> E io niente? solo perchè oggi mi sono distratta un po' ed è successo che ho anche lavorato....
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 bacio anche a te ...ti capisc capita anche a me di lavorare ogni tanto


----------



## soleluna80 (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ecco vedi? io stamattina mi alzo felice perchè mi ritengo ancora un bell'ometto  e guarda come mi tratti!
> 
> e ti ho pure invitata io!
> 
> vabbè và, vai pure con alce....è sedutò là in fondo con quei due travestiti brasiliani!


grazie...non è il mio genere....


----------



## Old ASTRA (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> o virgilio e caronte....


 

Romeo e Giulietta no?


----------



## soleluna80 (13 Novembre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> ..... se penso che domani sto a dormire ben fino alle 8 mi vien da ridere


beh, io mi alzo alle 7.15...ma ho una collega tanto cagac.....con una vocina stridula che tira fuori i miei peggiori istinti assassini


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Romeo e Giulietta no?


e alfa dove lo mettiamo?


----------



## Old ASTRA (13 Novembre 2008)

stellamarina ha detto:


> bacio anche a te ...ti capisc capita anche a me di lavorare ogni tanto


 





 ... si ma che non diventi un vizio... che sarà mai questo "lavorare" poi...


----------



## soleluna80 (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> e alfa dove lo mettiamo?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> ... si ma che non diventi un vizio... che sarà mai questo "lavorare" poi...


 
boohhh! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Alce, tu ne sai qualcosa?


----------



## Old stellamarina (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ogni tanto due risate fanno bene alla salute, no?


l'hai detto nonostante la pioggia sono più felice


----------



## Old ASTRA (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> e alfa dove lo mettiamo?


 


..... il triangolo no!


----------



## soleluna80 (13 Novembre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> ..... il triangolo no!


....non l'avevo consideratoooooo


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Novembre 2008)

stellamarina ha detto:


> Il bello dell'attesa dove lo metti????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oggi, rifiutandomi una risposta, mi hai spezzato il cuore, Stellina.
Ma io sono sempre qui, per te, c'ho anche in tasca il biglietto con la misura dell'anello.........


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> ..... il triangolo no!


 
quello è nel baule....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (13 Novembre 2008)

dolcenera ha detto:


> nota coppia gay, o sbaglio?


 si dice omosessuali...... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












o cocky e renato o ric e gian


----------



## soleluna80 (13 Novembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> *si dice omosessuali...*...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o diversamente eterosessuali..


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> boohhh!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cu è ssurdu ciecu e ttaci, campa cent'anni in paci!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Cu è ssurdu ciecu e ttaci, campa cent'anni in paci!


per il resto dello stivale, fatti sempre i caxxi tuoi che campi cent'anni!


----------



## Old stellamarina (13 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Oggi, rifiutandomi una risposta, mi hai spezzato il cuore, Stellina.
> Ma io sono sempre qui, per te, c'ho anche in tasca il biglietto con la misura dell'anello.........









.......oh oggi non riesco a chiudere e sono in ritardooooooo porca pupattola


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Novembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> o diversamente eterosessuali..


Questa è fantastica!
Mo' ma a seggn!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

stellamarina ha detto:


> .......oh oggi non riesco a chiudere e sono in ritardooooooo porca pupattola


bello stò porca pupattola, posso usarlo anche io??


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Questa è fantastica!
> Mo' ma a seggn!


 
ma che segn e segn......ma che vuol dire etero?  sessuali?  boh!!


----------



## Old geisha (13 Novembre 2008)

stellamarina ha detto:


> Scusate di che borsa state parlando?? no perchè anch'io sto facendo cassa per una borsa di Gucci sia mai che abbiamo gli stessi gusti


cara ne ho vista una ......... in pubblicità e dal vivo che è da urlo ma molto aldi fuori delle mie possibilità........ piuttosto mi compro lo scooter per intendersi
ma una meno costa abbordabile l'ho vista sul sito di gucci.......... è quella tipo spicchio di stoffa con i bulloni non so' se è la stessa.......


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> per il resto dello stivale, fatti sempre i caxxi tuoi che campi cent'anni!


io sono noddico cient' piccient', ma sto facendo un corso accelerato di ter..... Di siculo. Sai, oggi come oggi, con l'immigrazine selvaggia.....


----------



## soleluna80 (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ma che segn e segn......ma che vuol dire etero?  sessuali?  boh!!


è il concetto di etero o quello di sessuale che non ti è chiaro??


----------



## Old geisha (13 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Questa è fantastica!
> Mo' ma a seggn!


tu sei un ladro di frasi altrui.........


----------



## Old geisha (13 Novembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> è il concetto di etero o quello di sessuale che non ti è chiaro??


 tremenda sei.......


----------



## soleluna80 (13 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> io sono noddico cient' piccient', ma sto facendo un corso accelerato di ter..... Di siculo. Sai, oggi come oggi, con l'immigrazine selvaggia.....


va là, allora ti integrerai benissimo ovunque. mi in calabria u capì 'na madona....


----------



## soleluna80 (13 Novembre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> tremenda sei.......
















   ma se sono un


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> è il concetto di etero o quello di sessuale che non ti è chiaro??


che domande!  è il sessuale che non conosco!!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Novembre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> tu sei un ladro di frasi altrui.........


 
A casa ho tutta una collezione di frasi prese direttamente dalla bocca di altri.
Pensa che schifo, ancora piene di saliva! Bleah!


----------



## Old geisha (13 Novembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ma se sono un


zi zi


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ma se sono un


si, caduta dal cielo per troppo peso!!


----------



## Old geisha (13 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> A casa ho tutta una collezione di frasi prese direttamente dalla bocca di altri.
> Pensa che schifo, ancora piene di saliva! Bleah!


 ma che schifooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> A casa ho tutta una collezione di frasi prese direttamente dalla bocca di altri.
> Pensa che schifo, ancora piene di saliva! Bleah!


se vuoi ne ho una già pulita e disinfettata. Interessa?


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Novembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> va là, allora ti integrerai benissimo ovunque. mi in calabria u capì 'na madona....


 
Due settimane a Lampedusa praticamente spiegandomi a gesti.
Terribile!


----------



## soleluna80 (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> si, caduta dal cielo per troppo peso!!
















  cosa vorresti dire???


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Due settimane a Lampedusa praticamente spiegandomi a gesti.
> Terribile!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> cosa vorresti dire???


 
dire?  che significa "dire" ?  non zò, non zò....


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Novembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> cosa vorresti dire???


Oh, non è che invece che _tabula rasa_, si va a scoprire che le "dolci colline" scompaiono come vedere l'Everest dall'orbita geostatica?!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (13 Novembre 2008)

mi prestate una spazzola e lo specchio del trucco, plesaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## soleluna80 (13 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Oh, non è che invece che _tabula rasa_, si va a scoprire che le "dolci colline" scompaiono come vedere l'Everest dall'orbita geostatica?!


tsè. villano


----------



## Old dolcenera (13 Novembre 2008)

Siete talmente veloci a scrivere che mi basta girare l'angolo in altri post per perdere il filo, mannaggia...


----------



## Old geisha (13 Novembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> tsè. villano


 sole non te la prendere fan tanto gli spavaldi sarei curiosa di vederli quei due ,.......


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Novembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> mi prestate una spazzola e lo specchio del trucco, plesaaaaaaaaaaa


Oh, Caz zo, cara, ho lasciato il biutichés dal mio ultimo cliente, mi dispiace.


----------



## Old stellamarina (13 Novembre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> cara ne ho vista una ......... in pubblicità e dal vivo che è da urlo ma molto aldi fuori delle mie possibilità........ piuttosto mi compro lo scooter per intendersi
> ma una meno costa abbordabile l'ho vista sul sito di gucci.......... è quella tipo spicchio di stoffa con i bulloni non so' se è la stessa.......


 
per bulloni intendi le borchiettine di metallo?? perche' piace tanto anche a me anche se la mia passione sarebbe quella fatta a bauletto sempre dello stesso tessuto.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> mi prestate una spazzola e lo specchio del trucco, plesaaaaaaaaaaa


 
ti presto il mio tesora!


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Novembre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> sole non te la prendere fan tanto gli spavaldi sarei curiosa di vederli quei due ,.......


e noi vorremmo vedere voi


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> sole non te la prendere fan tanto gli spavaldi *sarei curiosa di vederli quei due* ,.......


 
indaga.....buona fortuna!


----------



## Mari' (13 Novembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> o stallio e ollio


O Toto' e Peppino?


----------



## soleluna80 (13 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> e noi vorremmo vedere voi


questo non lo metto in dubbio.


----------



## Old stellamarina (13 Novembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> questo non lo metto in dubbio.


e poi dicono che le donne sono curiose.....


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Novembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> tsè. villano


Io ho solo detto "non è che.....".
Non avendoti mai vista......
Se invece sei tabula rasa sai, che c'è sempre uno spazio per te nel mio cuore....


----------



## Old geisha (13 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> e noi vorremmo vedere voi


 per vedere me devi presentare un istanza in carta bollata, in triplice copia, con diritti ccgg e in aggiunta diritti camerali
ovvio devi essere in regola con i contributi, tasse, canone rai e bollo auto .........
senno' nada......non viene neanche valutata


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> e noi vorremmo vedere voi





soleluna80 ha detto:


> questo non lo metto in dubbio.





stellamarina ha detto:


> e poi dicono che le donne sono curiose.....


 
perchè parlate al prurale? a me non interessa minimamente.....


----------



## Old stellamarina (13 Novembre 2008)

ok ora vado davvero saluti a tutti "bellissima" gente


----------



## Old geisha (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> indaga.....buona fortuna!


 te piaceres....... che indagassi ......... nada


----------



## Old ASTRA (13 Novembre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> per vedere me devi presentare un istanza in carta bollata, in triplice copia, con diritti ccgg e in aggiunta diritti camerali
> ovvio devi essere in regola con i contributi, tasse, canone rai e bollo auto .........
> senno' nada......non viene neanche valutata


 





   analisi del sangue comprese....


----------



## soleluna80 (13 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io ho solo detto "non è che.....".
> Non avendoti mai vista......
> Se invece sei tabula rasa sai, che c'è sempre uno spazio per te nel mio cuore....












  non mi fido, ti presenti come cavaliere e poi guarda lì...


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> per vedere me devi presentare un istanza in carta bollata, in triplice copia, con diritti ccgg e in aggiunta diritti camerali
> ovvio devi essere in regola con i contributi, tasse, canone rai e bollo auto .........
> senno' nada......non viene neanche valutata


 
ha ha ha ha !!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












   scusa, ma per un attimo al posto di nada ho letto nuda...


----------



## soleluna80 (13 Novembre 2008)

stellamarina ha detto:


> ok ora vado davvero saluti a tutti "bellissima" gente


NON FARLO!!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Novembre 2008)

stellamarina ha detto:


> e poi dicono che le donne sono curiose.....


Ma sei ancora qui, tu?!

Mi hai sedotto, abbandonato, scurnacchiato e poi resti pure dietro l'angolo a spiarmi!
Cattiva!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> te piaceres....... che indagassi ......... nada


per niente!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   senza offesa nè, ma di spasimanti già troppe ne ho!


----------



## Old ASTRA (13 Novembre 2008)

stellamarina ha detto:


> ok ora vado davvero saluti a tutti "bellissima" gente


 

Telefona, avvisaci quando sei arrivata, non farci stare in pensiero e... mandaci una cartolina!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ma sei ancora qui, tu?!
> 
> Mi hai sedotto, abbandonato, scurnacchiato e poi resti pure dietro l'angolo a spiarmi!
> Cattiva!


 
ecco, vedi: è proprio vero che quando un uomo invecchia diventa cattivo. Vergognati, anziano obsoleto!!


----------



## Old geisha (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> per niente!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahhh se è per quello io ho già finito il rotolino dei numeri della coop..........


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Novembre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> per vedere me devi presentare un istanza in carta bollata, in triplice copia, con diritti ccgg e in aggiunta diritti camerali
> ovvio devi essere in regola con i contributi, tasse, canone rai e bollo auto .........
> senno' nada......non viene neanche valutata


Azz! E' una vita che non pago il canone rai!
Che sfiga!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (13 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> O Toto' e Peppino?


 nun iastemmamm'


----------



## Old dolcenera (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> per niente!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> ahhh se è per quello io ho già finito il rotolino dei numeri della coop..........


 

aaah, beh! allora mi capisci!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Essere troppo belli è una schiavitù a volte, vero?


----------



## Old dolcenera (13 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Azz! E' una vita che non pago il canone rai!
> Che sfiga!


pure io!!! solo che mi è arrivata ora una bolletta della casa dove stavo nel 2006.... secondo te mi tocca pagarla?


----------



## soleluna80 (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> aaah, beh! allora mi capisci!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















   ma senti un po'


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> per niente!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

L'è s'ciupà!


----------



## soleluna80 (13 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> BUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> L'è s'ciupà!



immagino che ormai sia ridotto come una pelle di daino......


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (13 Novembre 2008)

mi manca il rossetto....e si sn smagliate le calze.....geishaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> BUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> L'è s'ciupà!


 
no,no...a sun chi ancamò!


----------



## Old geisha (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> aaah, beh! allora mi capisci!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 naaaaaaaaaaa

sono nata libera e muoio libera.............


----------



## Old dolcenera (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> aaah, beh! allora mi capisci!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dei troppo belli solitamente non ci si fida...


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Novembre 2008)

dolcenera ha detto:


> pure io!!! solo che mi è arrivata ora una bolletta della casa dove stavo nel 2006.... secondo te mi tocca pagarla?


NON FARE CAZZATE!!!!!!! FERMATELA!!!!!!!!!
CI VUOLE UN ATTIMO A RIPRENDERE L'NFEZIONE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old geisha (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> no,no...a sun chi ancamò!


 da bon!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> immagino che ormai sia ridotto come una pelle di daino......


 
va là.....che se " al ghe piass moll, la fu murì" !!!!!


----------



## Old geisha (13 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> NON FARE CAZZATE!!!!!!! FERMATELA!!!!!!!!!
> CI VUOLE UN ATTIMO A RIPRENDERE L'NFEZIONE!!!!!!!!!!!!


sito aduc e vedete il che c'è da fare................


----------



## Old dolcenera (13 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> NON FARE CAZZATE!!!!!!! FERMATELA!!!!!!!!!
> CI VUOLE UN ATTIMO A RIPRENDERE L'NFEZIONE!!!!!!!!!!!!


cioè ????


----------



## Old ASTRA (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> va là.....che se " al ghe piass moll, la fu murì" !!!!!


 
E' il SE che ti frega!!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Novembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> nun iastemmamm'


 
Totò, Totò!
".....Perchè signori si nasce, ed io, modestamente, lo nacqui....!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> E' il SE che ti frega!!!


 
porca trota, quanto hai ragione!!!!!


----------



## Old dolcenera (13 Novembre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> sito aduc e vedete il che c'è da fare................


grazie. cmq prima di pagare una bolletta a me ce ne vuole, anche perchè quell'anno non avevo la tv... pago in ritardo anche quelle luce e acqua...


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

dolcenera ha detto:


> Dei troppo belli solitamente non ci si fida...


 
mmmmh, è vero. Tutte mi conoscono e poco dopo mi dicono: " di te non mi fido, sei troooooooooooooooooooooooooppoooooooooooooooooo sexy".


----------



## Old geisha (13 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Totò, Totò!
> ".....Perchè signori si nasce, ed io, modestamente, lo nacqui....!


mancano i violini in sottofondo ...............


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Novembre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> da bon!!!!!!!!


Naaaaaa.
Scrivere in dialetto non fa per te. Rinuncia


----------



## Old ASTRA (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> porca trota, quanto hai ragione!!!!!


 
Eh... che ci vuoi fare... ne so una più del diavolo io....


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> mancano i violini in sottofondo ...............


 
e mettiamoci anche la pasta di gragnano!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Naaaaaa.
> Scrivere in dialetto non fa per te. Rinuncia


 
troppo veneta come espressione, sul mio brianzolo non si lega!


----------



## Old geisha (13 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Naaaaaa.
> Scrivere in dialetto non fa per te. Rinuncia


sono un po' arrugginita sul milanese............. è da 30 anni che non lo pratico piu'


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> sono un po' arrugginita sul milanese............. è da 30 anni che* non lo pratico piu'*


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> mmmmh, è vero. Tutte mi conoscono e poco dopo mi dicono: " di te non mi fido, sei troooooooooooooooooooooooooppoooooooooooooooooo sexy".


Si, vabbè, ma guarda che fra un po' non ti fanno più entrare negli altri ospizi! anche se ti spacci per un parente.
Non puoi sempre importunare tutte le altre ospiti !


----------



## Old dolcenera (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> mmmmh, è vero. Tutte mi conoscono e poco dopo mi dicono: " di te non mi fido, sei troooooooooooooooooooooooooppoooooooooooooooooo sexy".


e quindi resti con un pugno di mosche...


----------



## Old ASTRA (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


>


 

Mi unisco.... cosa intendi per "non pratico il milanese"?


----------



## Old geisha (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


>


che te ridi ..........


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> e mettiamoci anche la pasta di gragnano!


Eeeeeeeeee?! Cu ddiciste?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Si, vabbè, ma guarda che fra un po' non ti fanno più entrare negli altri ospizi! anche se ti spacci per un parente.
> Non puoi sempre importunare tutte le altre ospiti !


 
eeeeeeh!  OBSOLETO!

lo vedi che sei vecchio?  io mi son fatto amico l'infermiere del reparto senilità, gli allungo la mencetta e posso entrare e uscire quando voglio!!!!


----------



## Old geisha (13 Novembre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Mi unisco.... cosa intendi per "non pratico il milanese"?


abbandonai la mia terra natale da piccola ...........


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> abbandonai la mia terra natale da piccola ...........


 
uh, madonnina bella: ma sei lombarda davvero?


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


>


Trovi sempre la maniera di toccare il fondo eh!
Con la panza, oltretutto!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Trovi sempre la maniera di toccare il fondo eh!
> Con la panza, oltretutto!


 
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















QUELLA CHE VEDI NON E' LA PANZA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> uh, madonnina bella: ma sei lombarda davvero?


Si, ma poi isi è pentita.
Lombardi ...'stardi!


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Che c'hai pure le tette?!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old geisha (13 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Si, ma poi isi è pentita.
> Lombardi ...'stardi!


Non tornerei mai indietro guai a chi mi porta via dal mio cielo azzurro, le alpi e il mio mare ..................


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (13 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Si, ma poi isi è pentita.
> Lombardi ...'stardi!


 unico post sensato di tutto ilthread


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Novembre 2008)

Ragazzi, devo per forza fare almeno finta di lavorare una mezz'oretta (sigaretta al posto fumo compresa, eh).
Ci sentiamo dopo, e non approfittate troppo della mia assenza1


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Novembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> unico post sensato di tutto ilthread


Servo vostro, mia Signora....


----------



## Old ASTRA (13 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ragazzi, devo per forza fare almeno finta di lavorare una mezz'oretta (sigaretta al posto fumo compresa, eh).
> Ci sentiamo dopo, e non approfittate troppo della mia assenza1


 
Torna presto, ci mancherai.... e non farci stare in pensiero anche tu, facci sapere come è andata con questo "lavorare"!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Irry...non dovresti stupirti o compiacerti di essere in forma alla tua età.
> Se non lo si è a 37 anni quando lo dovresti essere...


 In effetti ...Paolo Maldini ha tre anni di più e gioca in serie A...


----------



## soleluna80 (13 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Si, ma poi isi è pentita.
> Lombardi ...'stardi!





emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> unico post sensato di tutto ilthread


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (13 Novembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


>


donne escluse


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (13 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> In effetti ...Paolo Maldini ha tre anni di più e gioca in serie A...


 paolo maldini è un figaccione da far paura...


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Che c'hai pure le tette?!!!!!!!!


 

NON SONO LE TETTEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> unico post sensato di tutto ilthread


 
aaaaaooooh!  'mbè?


----------



## Old geisha (13 Novembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> paolo maldini è un figaccione da far paura...


quel giorno che lo incontrai qui per le vie della città ragazze mi son sentita andare via.........
ho sempre desiderato quell'uomo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> NON SONO LE TETTEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!


Ah, ho capito!
LE PALLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old geisha (13 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ah, ho capito!
> LE PALLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ma non dovevi lavorare?????????????


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ah, ho capito!
> LE PALLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
CE L'HAI FATTA!!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Novembre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> quel giorno che lo incontrai qui per le vie della città ragazze mi son sentita andare via.........
> ho sempre desiderato quell'uomo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Guarda che parlavano di Maldini, non di me!
Non ci scoprire così!


----------



## Old ASTRA (13 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ah, ho capito!
> LE PALLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Ma ancora qui stai tu?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Guarda che parlavano di Maldini, non di me!
> Non ci scoprire così!


 
BADABUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMM!

Adess te se ti che te se sciupà!!!


----------



## Old geisha (13 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Guarda che parlavano di Maldini, non di me!
> Non ci scoprire così!


No No io parlo di Paolino, il mio grande amore.............

niente a che vedere con te...........


----------



## Old geisha (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> BADABUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMM!
> 
> Adess te se ti che te se sciupà!!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Novembre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> ma non dovevi lavorare?????????????


Facendo la finta gironzolata in reparto, ho scoperto una perdita di acido.
L'ho comunicata a chi di dovere, e così ho attestato la mia presenza il loco, e sono pure passato per il salvatore della Patria.
Questa è arte, ragazza mia!


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> BADABUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMM!
> 
> Adess te se ti che te se sciupà!!!


Che ne sai, potrei essere meglio, nel mio piccolo


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Che ne sai, potrei essere meglio, nel mio piccolo


per come la vedo io, non ci vuole molto ad essere meglio di Maldini....

Sarà che io non sono mai andato in TV, sennò vedeva quello sbruffoncello lì...


----------



## soleluna80 (13 Novembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> donne escluse


tutti i lombardi esclusi....


----------



## soleluna80 (13 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Facendo la finta gironzolata in reparto, ho scoperto una perdita di acido.
> L'ho comunicata a chi di dovere, e così ho attestato la mia presenza il loco, e sono pure passato per il salvatore della Patria.
> Questa è arte, ragazza mia!


incredibile hai un fondo sfacciato....


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> tutti i lombardi esclusi....


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> incredibile hai un fondo sfacciato....


nooooo, ha classe da vendere!


----------



## Old dolcenera (13 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Facendo la finta gironzolata in reparto, ho scoperto una perdita di acido.
> L'ho comunicata a chi di dovere, e così ho attestato la mia presenza il loco, e sono pure passato per il salvatore della Patria.
> Questa è arte, ragazza mia!


In reparto??? Ospedale???


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

dolcenera ha detto:


> In reparto??? Ospedale???


lui è ginecologo...............


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Novembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> incredibile hai un fondo sfacciato....


Occhio lungo, orecchio fino....... Mi sono fatto una fama, qui, in questo modo. Ho "salvato la Patria" (anche seriamente) un sacco di volte solo perchè ho un forte spirito di osservazione ed un udito estremamente selettivo.
Mica come qualcun altro, qui. orecchio lungo, fin...occhio....


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Novembre 2008)

dolcenera ha detto:


> In reparto??? Ospedale???


No, per fortuna dei degenti no.
Industria chimica.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Occhio lungo, orecchio fino....... Mi sono fatto una fama, qui, in questo modo. Ho "salvato la Patria" (anche seriamente) un sacco di volte solo perchè ho un forte spirito di osservazione ed un udito estremamente selettivo.
> Mica come qualcun altro, qui. orecchio lungo, fin...occhio....


 
tiè , ginecologo: beccati questa!

Una avvenente signora si presenta per una visita ginecologica presso lo studio di un famoso luminare.
Fatta entrare la paziente e dopo un' attenta occhiata alla quasi perfetta forma che gli si presentava agli occhi, il professore mette da parte ogni inibizione deontologica e chiede alla signora di spogliarsi.
Dopo pochi attimi comincia ad ispezionarla. A questo punto nel tentativo di mascherare la libido, il professore chiede alla donna se capisce cosa le sta facendo. Con calma e lucidita' la donna descive l'operazione come una accurata ispezione interna alla ricerca di abrasioni, aderenze od dventuali anomalie del canale vaginale.
A questo punto il professore comincia a toccarle il seno. Alla stessa domanda la donna risponde che una accurata palpazione e' utile all'identificazione di noduli o eventuali tumori della mammella.
A quel punto il professore le salta addosso e consuma un rapporto. Nel mentre chiede alla paziente se si rende conto di cosa stia accadendo. Ella con lucida freddezza spiega al professore che sta contraendo una brutta infezione genitale, motivo per il quale ella era venuta in prima istanza


----------



## Old ASTRA (13 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Occhio lungo, orecchio fino....... Mi sono fatto una fama, qui, in questo modo. Ho "salvato la Patria" (anche seriamente) un sacco di volte solo perchè ho un forte spirito di osservazione ed un udito estremamente selettivo.
> Mica come qualcun altro, qui. orecchio lungo, fin...occhio....


 














   sei tremendo!!!!


----------



## Old dolcenera (13 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> No, per fortuna dei degenti no.
> Industria chimica.


 
Meno male, va...


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> lui è ginecologo...............


 
Mi sa che lo sei tu.
E' l'unico modo perchè tu abbia potuto vedere tutte quelle che hai detto di aver visto.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Mi sa che lo sei tu.
> E' l'unico modo perchè tu abbia potuto vedere tutte quelle che hai detto di aver visto.


no. Sono un guardone e ho piazzato una mini cam nei bagni dell'esselunga!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

vabbè Signori, la dura giornata di lavoro si stà avviando al suo naturale epilogo: adesso mi cucco la solita oretta e mezza di traffico e poi doccia, pappa e nanna.

Grazie a tutti per le belle risate che ci siamo fatti!!

a domani!


----------



## Mari' (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> vabbè Signori, la dura giornata di lavoro si stà avviando al suo naturale epilogo: adesso mi cucco la solita oretta e mezza di traffico e poi doccia, pappa e nanna.
> 
> Grazie a tutti per le belle risate che ci siamo fatti!!
> 
> a domani!



Ciao Ciao  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  !


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (13 Novembre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> No No io parlo di Paolino, il mio grande amore.............
> 
> niente a che vedere con te...........


 appena posso ti mando la foto fatta con lui


----------



## Old geisha (14 Novembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> appena posso ti mando la foto fatta con lui


donna donna.........


----------

